# Will I ever learn English riding? Discouraged male..



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

It is something that will come with time. After only 4 lessons, you're only just beginning. I have learned through experience. I've been riding since I was 5 years old, and you learn what works and what doesn't. 

I would suggest taking a couple private lessons - ditch the little girls giggling around you in the ring. Take a one-on-one class with a trainer. Close your eyes while the trainer leads you and just really focus on feeling the horse move underneath you. Move your body accordingly. 

Western or English, it doesn't matter - it takes time. Horseback riding is very much a difficult and athletic sport - you'll be using lots of muscles you didn't know you had. ;] Soreness will ensue, and you will be bruised and banged up. But it's worth it.

I'd say - don't worry about trotting yet. Master everything at the walk. One thing that adult beginners often are mistaken about is that they don't have to spend as much time learning the walk as young kids do. You DO! You must be able to do EVERYTHING at the walk correctly to effectively trot or canter.

I teach beginners, and confidence is always such an obstacle. Focus on what you do well, and strive to improve your areas of trouble.

Maybe you could sit down with your trainer and discuss the issues you're having.

However, above all, my best advice is practice practice practice! You'll get the hang of it. :]

Best of luck, and congrats on taking up such an incredible and rewarding sport.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## JImmyG (Jun 11, 2009)

*Thank you, LeanKathleen*

I will try what you say. My first 3 lessons were private and the instructor said I did pretty good, I did better on my second, but I had a different horse on my third lesson and could not get the posting down and felt out of control. Today was supposed to be a private lesson but it turned out not to be. A different horse again, better than the 2nd but not as good as the first. My insturctor is very nice, but she is very young- 19 yrs. old. I can't say how good she is since I never had another one. 

Do you think I should try to stay with the same horse? At least one I think I could work with? I can't wait to buy my own, but I know that is premature now, because I have no idea what to buy and how much to pay. The stables did say they would halp when the time came.

Thanks again for the encouragement, I am determined to do this.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

LeahKathleen is right in all she says.
One thing I will add is that if you have 7 schools where you live don't just go to one of them. You will find that they will all have differences in the manner and methods in the way they teach . What may be incomprehensible at one place may be explaind differently somewhere else and be easy.
Also you will get to ride on different horses. 
As for the lesson horses - the riding schools have a responsibility to not over-horse their pupils as it would be dangerous , as you get better and more confident I am sure they will start to put you on horses with more ability.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I'm 19, and I consider myself a capable enough rider to teach beginners. But I would never dream of teaching advanced horsemanship techniques - even even if I can do them myself.

I personally found easier to learn on one mount, instead of changing all the time. Once everything has been partially mastered, or at least understood, then it is good to change horses. A confident and skilled rider will be able to handle all types of horses - but it helped me so much to learn on one solid horse. I think beginners need a been there - done that mount, that are not soured by lessons or lazy. I know that's hard to find in schooling ponies these days.

When I was young, I took lessons on schooling ponies, a different one each time. I learned, but it was difficult to adjust myself to each horse's gait and movements. It was slow-going. Then I started riding Shorty, and teaching myself to ride bareback, and it was so comforting to have him on my side. If I fell, he stopped and waited for me to jump back on. If I asked him wrong, he waited for me to ask him correctly. He moved out when I wanted him to, and slowed when I was ready to stop. He was a great horse. He made me feel like I could do anything. RIP, good horse.

Anyway, I'm going off on a tangent. To answer your question, I do think it's better to learn on one horse rather than switching all the time. Perhaps there is a horse you could consider leasing, so that he/she might always be available for your lessons? I think that the right horse builds a TON of confidence, and when you're confident in your abilities, you will grow so much more quickly.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't give up. No one becomes an effective rider over night. Talk to your instructor. Communication is key to get all that you can out of your lessons.

As for sweating more than the horse... welcome to my world. I'm not even kidding I was sweating so much the other day I had a wonderful sweat stain... on my butt... haha.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I agre with all above. it just takes tiem and patience, there where times I nearly gave up because it was so hard and I felt liek i was getting no where. But if you persevere, horseriding is one of the most rewarding sports. 8)


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

Just to give you hope - it takes time - our coach has a rider that is over 65 and had heart surgery last year - he just completed his lst event and placed 4th in entry. We are so proud of him.

My husband rides as a beginner and it takes time to learn and accept that it is not something you have total control of.

Just to give you some hope as a male rider - here are some pics of my sons.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Playing tennis, riding a mountain bike, etc are excellent forms of exercise but the requirement is just you and the equipment. Riding involves a second, living, breathing, thinking, partner. Just as it had to take more then 4 lessons to learn any skill, it will take many more to learn to ride.

Many people learn to stay on a horse but it takes commitment, perseverance, and especially time and patience to learn to ride. It also takes a trainer with a lot of experience in older beginners. There is a totally different mind set to teach someone who is 40 and not quite as limber as a 12 year old. I would find a trainer who understands that.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Stick with it! We need more male riders in the English disciplines. My trainer's husband never had been around horses until meeting her. Now he has started jumping and is doing really well. I know a lot of people have the hardest time with the posting trot when they are first learning. Trust me, you'll get it. Just remember that once you master one thing, then there is something else to learn. After getting the trot, then comes the canter...then cross rails, etc. But I promise it's worth every little struggle, because once you get it, it's so much fun.

Don't focus on the little kids. They seem to pick it up faster than adults because they have no sense of mortality, and they don't over analyze things. You tell them to keep their heels down they just do. Adults tend to analyze everything and we also think more about getting hurt, etc. When I screw up or have a bad lesson I dwell on it (trying to get better but I do). Kids screw up and they let it go. Just go at your own pace and have a good time.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I had SUCH a hard time learning to post (you know, that up down, up down thing) I would bounce all over the place, get cramps in my side, out of breath, etc...then slowly I started to get it. It just takes time, my guess is because you are so athletic you thought it would be no big deal to learn riding, but with any other sport, you use different muscles. I was a runner in school, in cross country and competed in running races over distances...pretty good too if I do say so myself. But when it came to riding I was so 'out of shape'. With english riding you use those inner thigh muscles you don't really use in any other activity. Try doing some exercises to work those muscles out, that will help you.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey! Don't be so hard on yourself. Posting is not easy and getting it is hard. I found when I first started that I was trying too hard. I wasn't called Sarah Sit Two as a nickname for nothing. The trainer was always yelling at me to sit two because I was on the wrong diagonal. One thing I found that did help me was to let the horse trot for a couple of steps before you start posting. You sort of feel like you are being lifted out of the saddle then and that is when you post. When you do that you get the feel of the horse. Also, if you learn to ride english first it makes you are better western rider. You are better balanced in the saddle.

Keep going, one day you will look back and wonder why you found it so hard.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh and the lunge line. Don't worry it is not used on you! LOL It is just the rope that is used to exercise the horse in a circle.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Lunge lines are awesome! If you can get a lesson with the horse on a lunge line, go for it! It gives you the freedom to focus on your form and balance while riding without having to worry about controlling the horse at all. It's a great way to build up your skills before having to add in all the confusion from the horse's reactions to you requests. It also keeps you from learning bad habits with the reins or being hard on the horses mouth.

I have a lesson with a friend's trainer, who's really good, in eight days and am hoping that it'll be on a lunge line. Don't give up! It takes a lot of time to put everything together and actually feel like you're 'riding' rather than 'trying not to fall off.'


----------



## JImmyG (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to all who have posted. It really helps me when several people tell you it takes a while and it is not that easy but it will come to me. 

To: leankathleen: Sorry, I meant no offense about the 19 yr. old comment. You seem so knowledgeable, that I figured you were older. Now I feel better about my 19 year old instructor. I will try some of your pointers.

To: prodomus: Thanks for the pictures and reference to the 65 year old gentleman. I can almost identify with that..lol

To: Sharpie: They never offered me the lunge line lesson. Thanks. I will ask about it.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

JImmyG said:


> To: leankathleen: Sorry, I meant no offense about the 19 yr. old comment. You seem so knowledgeable, that I figured you were older. Now I feel better about my 19 year old instructor. I will try some of your pointers.


I was certainly not offended. :] I was just sharing that age does not always equal experience in the horse world. So many people start at different times in their lives. :]


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

Good to hear that your pursing something you love to do. Your very lucky to have so many riding schools in your area, don't just stick to one. Go around to different schools and take lessons with different trainers and see which on you like best. The location under your user name says your from Lafayette and I know Willow Oaks Equestrian Center is around there, and I've heard some good things about their trainers so that's always an option. But don't become frustrated for with yourself it takes lots of time and patience to become a good rider. And remember there's always more to loving horses than just riding.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive only been riding for about.. oh 3 years, and its been English and i have competed and its HARD!! Just practice heels down and sorta keeping up in the saddle <it hurts a lot less>. Also be very alert and WATCH where your going. I totally agree with lung lining in a lesson, i do that with friends who come to my farm to ride 
Good luck !


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

Hang in there! I teach riding lessons to adults and the first few lessons are the hardest for them. You are just getting legged-up! You can't quit now! English riding gives you great basics. As far as the up-down-up-down thing - do you remember when you learned how to ride a bike? It took a while, right? Well, posting is like riding a bike. Once you get it, you never lose it. But, it takes your body and mind to get it. Give yourself time!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a few male riders in our pony club and MY GOD does it take time!! Not only for males, but females too. Men have to worry about... er,, not sitting on themselves.... whereas women have to worry about bouncy,, wobbly bits (REALLY attractive XD). It took me seven years and 4 butt head horses to finally prove i had potential, and now im state level competitor (11th in the state at last competition). So hang in there, it'll all take time but it will be really really worth it in the end!! And just think, by the time you've mastered it you'll be tank as ;-P and you dont always have to go out and compete and be prim and perfect, its just not everybody's thing. Just have fun and judge against yourslef, not others. Because judging against others wont make you any better of a rider!!

Good luck,, keep us updated on pregress!!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Stick will it. You'll get it someday! As for switching horses? Remember that not all horses habits are the same. This one might be lazy, this one might take almost no leg to get going, this one might hate pulling, ect. Try to pick up the different behaviors and work with them! Try to post along with the speed of the horse!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

People who think riding horses is just "sitting there" don't know how to ride a horse! In fact, I had a DOCTOR the other day tell me it wasn't a great way to burn calories (I ride/train professionally, which means I spend ALL DAY working my butt off in the saddle). I really really wanted to give her a lesson. It is hard work learning to ride! It takes a lot of time, energy, patience, and determination! But keep to it because it is oh so rewarding!! And one thing to remember is that you cannot ever compare your skills with anyone else no matter how old and young they are. There will always be someone better and worse then you are.  And there's never a time when you're finished learning. So ride for your own personal enjoyment and have a good time!


----------



## osheajao (Jun 13, 2009)

As a fellow English rider, and male, I will tell you it does take quite a bit of time. I think it took about a month before I could post the trot. A lot of good advice out there on this post, but the most important is to just stick with it and practice, practice, practice. I picked up riding as an adult and it takes a tremendous amount of patience and challenges you both mentally and physically. As others have posted, it depends not only on you but also the horse. 

Private lessons and sticking with the same horse to begin with will help. Lunge lessons help tremendously, especially with learning a new gait, like rising trot. You'll have the opportunity to really focus on getting it right without having to worry as much about steering and all of the other headaches. 

Have fun!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I learned to ride at age 8, broke my arm that same year, and then didn't ride again until I was 28. I don't think I was posting well for at least a month. It's definitely harder to keep you arms and legs where they're supposed to be as you age, regardless of you fitness level. I would definitely try to stay on the same horse. I can't post on a dull Quarter Horse to save my life, but a big bouncy Thoroughbred or Arabian is easy stuff. If you can find a horse you feel most comfortable to learn on, that would be the way to go. I feel for you having to ride school horses. I hate dull, lazy horses and you have to light dynamite off to make most of them go. Most are just testing you to see how far you'll push. Once you get past the beginning learning stages, the horses usually are better. The dull ones are the safest ones. Stick with it. You'll have your lightbulb moment soon enough!


----------

